# My new little companion!! :D



## Areiniah (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Here are photos of my new baby hand raised cockatiel! I picked him/her (still unsure of gender) up two days ago. I am going to refer to 'him' as a 'he' from now on, just to make things easier haha. He is so tame and lovely, the breeder has really raised him well. When my family came round to meet him, they were all amazed at how relaxed he was around people, sitting contently on me and preening himself, they all exclaimed "Wow, he is SO much tamer and friendly than your previous cockatiel ever was!" even though my previous tiel was also 'hand raised'....I had been skeptical of that though haha. He prefers to be on my shoulder or on my partner than in his cage, it's actually hard to convince him to go back in! I find it strange because in all the behavioral sections of books I have read on cockatiel care, usually the information is on how to convince your tiel to leave his cage, but I'm having the opposite problem! 
Though he loved being on me, he still won't let me pet him or give him scritches. I guess it's just a trust thing I need to keep working on? Though I would have thought that if he is so comfortable in being on me, he would be happy for me to pet him...I guess not! 
He is settling in well, climbing isn't his strong point. His cage has two sides with purely horizontal bars, and two sides with mainly vertical and a few horizontal here and there. Everything in the cage isn't connected, as I wanted there to be ample space for stretching and I didn't want to make things so easy that he wouldn't get any climbing practice - but by no means are things HARD to get to. He keeps sliding down the vertical bars haha, and he is pretty unbalanced and clumsy. He has gotten more confident in climbing the horizontal bars though. I emailed the breeder about this, because I was concerned about his lack of climbing ability, but she said it's normal for babies as they are still learning, like a human baby slowly learns to crawl and walk. Hopefully soon he can get the hang of climbing! 
I am still thinking of which name to settle on, my family and friends all think Chai suits him  I would love to hear any suggestions from other's though! I'm getting a little fed up, now on day 3, of referring to him as 'little one' or 'the birdie' lol. 








































And here is the list of names I have come up with over the past month while 'cage shopping' and waiting to collect him  
Lemon
Toshi - "mirror reflection" or "year of plenty" 
Anya
Ocha - Japanese tea
Anko - Red bean paste
Sumi - Japanese black ink used for caligraphy
Momo - Peach
Chou - Butterfly
Charlie
Archie
Mizu - Water
Seom - Island, Korean. 
Yori - Trust
Macha
Davinchi
Miso
Kimchi
Tofu
Moon
Pastel
Cecil
Bear
Chai
Usagi
Kabuki
Pancake
Pumba
Yoshi
Toto
Custard
Grommit
Dante
Cloud


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He/she is SO cute!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a beautiful and healthy looking baby! Miso is a cool name.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie!







I still really like Dante.


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

What an adorable baby!  I like Miso and Mizu


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Ahh he is gorgeous!
I like the name Toto


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the name Dante! ^^

Congrats on the little baby! S/he is so cute!


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

For me it doesn't matter what I think I want to call my birds. I come up with a name I like & just find myself calling them something else w/o thinking. Originally I was going to call Dexter 'Dingo'. For some reason I kept catching myself calling him Tyson. Jack, the husband, being his usual self didn't have an opinion. That is until a week later & told me he didn't like either. Told him unless he had an idea of his own it was going to be one of them. Later that day he said his name is Dexter. It works


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Peetenomax said:


> For me it doesn't matter what I think I want to call my birds. I come up with a name I like & just find myself calling them something else w/o thinking. Originally I was going to call Dexter 'Dingo'. For some reason I kept catching myself calling him Tyson. Jack, the husband, being his usual self didn't have an opinion. That is until a week later & told me he didn't like either. Told him unless he had an idea of his own it was going to be one of them. Later that day he said his name is Dexter. It works


I already had the name Sam in my head, when I went to the breeder I just saw this little bird and wanted it, he/she is now Sam. Same thing happened with Blizzard except mum also just saw him and was like.."I WANT THAT ONE!" 


I like Custard, Pancake and........Crumpet


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I like the name Cecil. 

Our little guy doesn't like being in his cage either, so we bird-proofed a bedroom and he happily flies around and plays all day. (he sleeps in his cage)


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

What a gorgeous baby, absolutely beautiful. I love the soft grey feathers.

I like the name Davinchi, because it puts me in mind of Leonardo da Vinci, who created masterpieces, true works of art.

And isn't a cockatiel a masterpiece? I think so.


----------



## Areiniah (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!! I loved them all! And thank you for welcoming him, as a smitten new 'mother' I have to agree that I think he is gorgeous too haha ;D

Apparently one of his parents had some cinnamon, so in some lights his feathers have a slight cinnamon tinge which is really pretty 

As for his name, it took me so long to choose but now at day 5 of owning him, I woke up and decided 'THAT'S IT! I have to settle on a name this morning!". So I thought more, and then even more, and finally I looked over at him and all of a sudden, one name in particular 'clicked' - Tofu!  I like how the name Tofu feels when saying it, and somehow I think it suits him well  It's not a very 'logical' name, it doesn't have a reason behind it or a real meaning, but It's a cute, 'soft' name that can suit both genders. I think I'm just a rather indecisive person, generally, I always think about the future and take so many things into account with decision making, so I think it was good to just try and be spontaneous and just DECIDE something haha


----------

